# Need help with chicken



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 5, 2012)

This is going to sound odd.  I assure you that it's true.  Every now and again, I get the craving for great chicken, roasted.  And I have to say that when I roast chicken, and serve it to people, without qualification, they really love it.  It's juicy, tender, and well flavored with balanced seasonings.  it's also edible to my DW, with her over-sensitive tongue.  And there lies my problem.

My chicken, by all accounts, is a great and wonderful meal, but not to me.  For me, it's become so commonplace to make juicy, and tender chicken, that it's boring.  I need to find a way to flavor the meat with herbs and spices that will compliment the natural chicken flavor, and still not create flavors, or sensations that my DW can't eat.

I'm thinking that cutting the bird in half, and giving her the white meat, and me the rest might work.  That would allow me to play with various brines/pickling solutions (think corned beef, or pastrami, but with chicken meat), and different herbs and spices that DW either can't eat, or just doesn't like.  

Since I'm going to be delving into new flavors, I'm looking for tried and true ways of getting strong flavors deep into the chicken.  I've tried different brines, but find them a little too subtle.  I'm thinking that if I brine with a strong chicken stock, enhanced by maybe some garlic, onion, herbs, and peppers, that are cooked into the broth, and then cooled, might be  away of intensifying the flavors that will enter deep into the meat.  I know that barbecue will give me great results with the wood I use to make smoke.  But again, it's been done too many times.  I need something new and exciting, that goes deeper than just skin-deep.

Oh, and I have no issues with fried chicken.  I just season mine differently than DW's.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## forty_caliber (Nov 5, 2012)

Have you tried injectable marinades with your chicken?   I've used this in the past and had good results.   Also creole butter injectable marinade from this manufacturer.

.40


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Chief  I don't eat chicken anymore but my family have always loved it when I make my Oh my garlic chicken.
I roast 2 whole garlic bulbs till soft and tender. Squeeze out the garlic and mix with butter. Loosen the skin of the chicken and stuff the garlic butter underneath the skin. Rub it all over the meat. Season skin well with sea salt, crushed mixed peppercorns and a dash of paprika. I stuff the chicken cavity with good pork sausage meat and then roast till golden and crispy.
Not as fabulous as your chicken I'm sure but my family love it.


----------



## Chef Munky (Nov 5, 2012)

Chief?

Does your wife prefer her chicken with the skin on or off?
What parts does she like to eat? What seasoning can't she tolerate?


----------



## CraigC (Nov 5, 2012)

Ever tried vacuum marinating? I've heard of it, but never tried lt. Wonder if it is better than injection marinating?


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 5, 2012)

You could also make 2 baby chickens instead of 1 large one. One packed with flavour and one hospital style lol!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 5, 2012)

We saw on Masterchef last night that instead of cooking the whole chicken, they cooked just the legs and the wings, breast etc in separate pieces...it turned out juicy, with crispy skin after being roasted and it does not take as long in the oven either


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 5, 2012)

All good answers.  But it's not the "How do I cook it?" part.  I have lots of techniques that I know.  It's coming up with a unique and delicious flavor.  And though I can do that for myself, I'd rather prepare something that both DW, and I can eat together.

Her meat has to be extra tender, as her dentures can be painful at times.  She doesn't like black pepper, not the flavor, nor the heat sensation.  Chili's of any kind are out.  Strong vinegar flavor is out.  Sage, Thyme, and basil all have peppery after tones, and so are out.  Rosemary has to be in powder form.  Turmerick and saffron are out.  Curry is out.  Nutmeg and cloves are flavors that she doesn't care for either, though I can get away with cloves, if I use it sparingly.  She's not crazy about lemon, but likes it if used gently, and with some foods.  I may try other citrus fruits for my sauces, or glazes.  That might bring me the variety I'm looking for.

Garlic, onion, 5-spice, paprika, scant oregano, and salt are flavors she likes.  She also likes teryaki, and my sweet and sour sauces.  Chives are ok, as is pineapple and apricot.  She likes mushrooms, as long as they aren't overcooked and tough, and in small amounts.

I like the idea of baking chicken pieces.  I can carve up a raw chicken fairly quickly.  I can also spatchcock it quickly.  But again, she would get the white meat, while I would use the dark meat for myself.  I like both, and so it doesn't matter to me.

And Snip, I'm sure your chicken is every bit as good as is mine.  Don't be so self-deprecating.  I am not a cooking god, just a guy who enjoys cooking, and making good food.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Zereh (Nov 5, 2012)

Make a couple Cornish game hens and you can each have your very own as you like 'em!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 5, 2012)

Hiya, Chief. I found this crispy baked chicken recipe last year and I absolutely love it - it's very versatile. The trick is to brush the chicken, under and over the skin, with soy sauce. It doesn't taste like soy sauce, nor is it too salty, but the umami flavor of the chicken is out of this world 

I've used this method with breasts, as well as leg quarters, legs and thighs; it works with all of them (all bone-in, of course). I don't usually use the dill. I just put together a mixture of seasonings I feel like that day - garlic powder, onion powder, any dried herbs, paprika, seasoned salt, etc. You could easily make different seasoning mixes to suit you and your DW.

The recipe calls for:


4 skin-on chicken leg quarters, with bone
1/2 cup soy sauce, divided
1 teaspoon garlic powder, divided
1 teaspoon seasoning salt, divided
1 teaspoon dill weed, divided

And the method is: Loosen the chicken skin, then brush the soy sauce under it, on the meat. Sprinkle seasoning under the skin as well. Then brush soy sauce on the skin, on both sides of the chicken pieces, and sprinkle seasoning on that. Then bake till crispy.

Here's the rest of the recipe: Crispy Baked Chicken Leg Quarters Very Easy, One Dish) Recipe - Food.com - 449452

It's just amazing to me how good this is. The meat is juicy without marinating or brining, I think because of the salt in the soy sauce. The skin gets really crispy without any oil or butter on it - the fat renders out and moistens the chicken as it cooks. So good. Let me know what you think, especially if you try it


----------



## Chef Munky (Nov 5, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> All good answers.  But it's not the "How do I cook it?" part.  I have lots of techniques that I know.  It's coming up with a unique and delicious flavor.  And though I can do that for myself, I'd rather prepare something that both DW, and I can eat together.
> 
> Her meat has to be extra tender, as her dentures can be painful at times.  She doesn't like black pepper, not the flavor, nor the heat sensation.  Chili's of any kind are out.  Strong vinegar flavor is out.  Sage, Thyme, and basil all have peppery after tones, and so are out.  Rosemary has to be in powder form.  Turmerick and saffron are out.  Curry is out.  Nutmeg and cloves are flavors that she doesn't care for either, though I can get away with cloves, if I use it sparingly.  She's not crazy about lemon, but likes it if used gently, and with some foods.  I may try other citrus fruits for my sauces, or glazes.  That might bring me the variety I'm looking for.
> 
> ...



Chief,

For what my opinion is worth here. I've been wanting to try this idea out for myself. You can take it and run with it. You're a creative cook.

Wish this week wasn't so hectic. Today especially. Or I'd do it myself.

What I wanted to do is take a whole chicken, spatch cock it, cut it up whatever it won't matter too much IMHO..

Wrap the chicken in foil. Add no seasonings at all. Put it on the rotisserie until it's about 30 minutes away from being fully cooked. Remove the foil. Leave it on the spit. Brush/ baste the chicken with" pear butter." Until it's glaze caramelizes. Char the skin just a little bit. You'll find recipes here for it. The ingredients can be tweaked to suit her tastes very easily. It will at least be something new.

Take it off the spit, let it rest. Carve. I'm sure you could make a light tasting salad dressing to accompany the dish.

Good luck!

Munky.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 5, 2012)

Garlic, onion, 5-spice, paprika, scant oregano, and salt are flavors she likes. She also likes teryaki, and my sweet and sour sauces. Chives are ok, as is pineapple and apricot. She likes mushrooms, as long as they aren't overcooked and tough, and in small amounts.


And Snip, I'm sure your chicken is every bit as good as is mine. Don't be so self-deprecating. I am not a cooking god, just a guy who enjoys cooking, and making good food.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North[/QUOTE]

I didn't really give a method of cooking. Looks like it's only the pepper in my recipe she won't like. My son is not fond of it either so I sometimes leave it out and add some chopped fresh lemon thyme and parsley to my roasted garlic butter.
Now that I know the flavours she likes I can think a bit about ways I make chicken that include those.
I trust my cooking Chief and thank you for saying mine is good too 
You just have a few years on me and more experience, I still have lots to learn. Who knows, I may just give you a run for your money in a few years 
I should have some more ideas after my second or third cup of coffee! Still fast asleep.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 6, 2012)

You might try a variation on Chicken Tandoori.
Garam masala is a spice blend that hopefully your wife will tolerate. You can reduce or eliminate the cayenne pepper. There are many recipes for this dish on the 'net.
I have made it several times but never the same way twice. I like it a lot but Mrs. Hoot is leery of exotic recipes.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 6, 2012)

Kadesma's chicken thighs and honey is mighty good, too. I don't see why it couldn't be adapted for a whole chicken. Link to the post is below:
Chicken Thighs


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 6, 2012)

season one side to your liking, and one side to her liking, see what happens.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Tried thinking of more ideas but I like chilli and curry too much. Just my garlic chicken, chutney mayo and black chicken that don't have hot spices in.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Kadesma's chicken thighs and honey is mighty good, too. I don't see why it couldn't be adapted for a whole chicken. Link to the post is below:
> Chicken Thighs



These sound nice, thanks Hoot


----------

